# Med Tech QL5



## medic45 (12 Oct 2016)

Hello,

Does anyone have access to the most current EO's & PO's for QL 5 Med Tech?  I have heard that AEC is no longer part of the course.  Thanks.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (12 Nov 2016)

If you haven't found your answer yet, AEC is now included in the QL5 course as part of Mod 2; the 'field' phase. Taught in Borden itself, no longer in Moncton.


----------

